# quick video #6



## stonecreek (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## hancock husler (Mar 22, 2017)

Man your videos are awesome


----------



## cwa1104sab (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks for posting your video's here. I always enjoy watching them and would love to do one some day...

Sab


----------



## deermaster13 (Apr 4, 2017)

Good video thanks for sharing


----------



## antharper (Jun 6, 2017)

Another great video, it's amazing how they will root rt down a row of planted corn , I've seen them eat several acres of seed in one night


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks for comments. Right now You Tube has an internal error and I cant do anything but have a decent video where we are hunting in corn. Richard


----------

